

Apple locked us in, but how long will the jail sentence last? - fjabre
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/09/24/apple-locked-us-in-but-how-long-will-the-jail-sentence-last/

======
jrockway
_It didn’t take a genius to realise that having all your MP3s in an Apple AAC
format was locking you in._

Considering this is a standard format and there are Free Software players for
these files, I am not sure how Apple is locking you in here. Maybe your Zune
won't play AAC, but anything else will. (Edit: the Zune does play AAC.)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think you're wasting to time replying to the alleged "argument" of someone
who can type _"MP3s in an Apple AAC format"_. Clearly they've not got the
finest grip on the situation.

------
jsz0
Pretty much no new content here. Just rehashing a lot of other articles we've
all seen before. I don't really understand why more iPhone developers aren't
writing web apps. Safari on the iPhone is a fast, modern, standards compliant
web browser which is quickly becoming the defacto mobile browser engine of
choice.

------
figital
This long: <http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/mobile>

